# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Lucidmats' phantasmagorial oneiric Yoga Workbook

## lucidmats

Hi there! 

My name is Mats and I am not completely new to lucid dreaming and decided to take this course because I think it will perfectly blend with my current ADA/mindfulness work and help me reaching my goal of continuous strong self-awareness. 
I've got a basic understanding of relaxation and meditation, and currently practice ADA/mindfulnes and Sageous RRC´s. Of my normal RC´s are a part of my day work too. I find meditation really interesting and always admired those  tibetian monks being fully aware and peaceful!  ::meditate:: 
I think lucid dreaming is the coolest thing ever and apart from being able to do everything you want and it being as real as WK I am really intrigued by really getting to know your inner self and your subconciousness. I am speechless by everything the brain is capable of and I am also interested in lucid dreaming and muscle memory. I havent experienced Astral Projection, OBE´s or shared dreaming but I am open to those things as well and believe in their existence.

Ill post the exercises I have done, my results and my progress here  :smiley:

----------

